# PCB report



## gms1911 (May 21, 2017)

Anyone been down the past week? How is the king and cobia bite? I'm headed down 5-31/6-3. For the wonderfully long snapper season the Feds are allowing us in our own water! On the way back in from down fishing we will try getting a king or two and maybe a cobia.


----------



## p&y finally (May 22, 2017)

From what I've seen the kings are getting thicker and still some cobia around


----------



## Limitless (May 23, 2017)

Haven't been in 3 weeks, but got a report from a local buddy yesterday and the Kings are solid and are ranging from close-in on out; they're catching them on the pier.  They even have gotten a few dolphin including a very nice bull.  Cobia are around as well so keep a rod rigged to throw at all times.  The endangered RS are teeming - if you can get a bait down past the extinct Triggers and AJs.

I'll be there from next Friday to June 4 in a 25' Sea Hunt with a seafoam green hull.  Say hello if you see us.


----------



## gms1911 (May 24, 2017)

Thanks limitless.....I'll be in a white and red 32' scarab sport. I'll make sure to look for ya. Good luck!!


----------



## gms1911 (Jun 4, 2017)

3 days of fed. Red snapper season. Limited out everyday and through back so many............. put on chicken rigs after rs limit and loaded up on b-liners. The almost extinct Trigger fish, two at a time. Aj's where so thick on some reefs our bait couldn't make it to the bottom. Bunch of chicken's on any debris. Kings hanging around two. Didn't see any cobia. Couldn't get any grouper big enough to keep. had a great time. Can't wait to go again.


----------



## gms1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Pix*

Tried to load some pix but they won't work. Only able to add one.


----------

